# How much stronger then TEST is TREN really?



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

As the question states how much stronger is Tren then test REALLY? How much would lets say 300mg Tren compare to 600mg Test and so forth?


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2012)

I thought the whole point of Test and Tren is that they complemented each other really well. Test is a bulker, and Tren increases strength and reduces BF.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

anabolically and androgenic wise tren is 5x times stronger then test, but actuall life results may dictate other wise, test is designed for use in humans whereas tren isnt, tren more then likely HAS to be cycled, whereas test can be on all year round if chosen to, tren has many side effects to some people, whereas test has minimal, test is king


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

zack amin said:


> anabolically and androgenic wise tren is 5x times stronger then test, but actuall life results may dictate other wise, test is designed for use in humans whereas tren isnt, tren more then likely HAS to be cycled, whereas test can be on all year round if chosen to, tren has many side effects to some people, whereas test has minimal, test is king


So its written but is this really the case though?


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

Tren = liquid gold


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I find it hard to compare them tbh. Both totally different.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Test is like oxygen and water. It is a necessity if your are body building.


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> So its written but is this really the case though?


No, testosterone is pretty poor at building muscle compared to most steroids, mg for mg. We like testosterone because its what makes us men, but the less you can get away with using, the better. More room in the syringe for muscle-building compounds that are less-likely to turn into female hormones, enlarge your prostate or make you bald than test.

Nothing quite changes your body shape like tren. Its a great, dry muscle builder that seems to make you lose mid-section fat at the same time. If you don't need to have sex, its fine to run on its own without testosterone. But not only will you stop having erections, you will even stop thinking about sex. Beautiful women still look aesthetically pleasing, but only in the same way as a beautiful sports car - you wouldn't want to shag it.

Add some testosterone, and "woof". No thinking, debating, adding up the pros and cons. That fit woman gets lied to, you tell her what she wants to hear, you use her for the thorough satisfaction of your kinkiest desires, then she has to climb out from beneath your snoring dead weight the moment you finish. And it adds a bit of muscle, which is a bonus.

Look out of your window. See that railway bridge, those cars, electric lights, slate tiles, one-way systems, mobile phones? Without testosterone, all those things that men invented to impress women and get laid wouldn't exist. It would be all trees, basket-weaving and gathering berries for sustinance. So we invented sustanon.

If you've ever wondered why women, through the whole of history, have made less inventions than the welsh, its because they've got no balls.

(sorry, people of Wales. No offence intended).


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Zorrin said:


> No, testosterone is pretty poor at building muscle compared to most steroids, mg for mg


in my personal experience, i actually have to agree with this compared to other stuff ive used.


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

Zorrin said:


> No, testosterone is pretty poor at building muscle compared to most steroids, mg for mg. We like testosterone because its what makes us men, but the less you can get away with using, the better. More room in the syringe for muscle-building compounds that are less-likely to turn into female hormones, enlarge your prostate or make you bald than test.
> 
> Nothing quite changes your body shape like tren. Its a great, dry muscle builder that seems to make you lose mid-section fat at the same time. If you don't need to have sex, its fine to run on its own without testosterone. But not only will you stop having erections, you will even stop thinking about sex. Beautiful women still look aesthetically pleasing, but only in the same way as a beautiful sports car - you wouldn't want to shag it.
> 
> ...


Whilst this is a funny, strange post, i don't fully agree with the female hormone part.. What about the progesterone derived from the other compounds?

I know a lot of guys who have built an enviable physique from test alone, not to mention the recovery from test alone is very easy for most


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

k3z said:


> Whilst this is a funny, strange post, i don't fully agree with the female hormone part.. What about the progesterone derived from the other compounds?
> 
> I know a lot of guys who have built an enviable physique from test alone, not to mention the recovery from test alone is very easy for most


Well Zorrin has a strange method of putting he`s point across just gotta get use to it really


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Maybe @ausbuilt can get involved in this one , as I am sure he said its better to just add more test that compounds


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Some Welsh inventors:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Welsh_inventors

Couldn't find one for English women, but I wouldn't dare to say 'I wonder why' because that is wrong, & women are great etc. :whistling:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Craig660 said:


> Maybe @ausbuilt can get involved in this one , as I am sure he said its better to just add more test that compounds


mmmmm would like to hear he`s opinion as well


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

latblaster said:


> Some Welsh inventors:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Welsh_inventors
> 
> Couldn't find one for English women, but I wouldn't dare to say 'I wonder why' because that is wrong, & women are great etc. :whistling:


I read that wiki page. It's desperately scraping the bottom of the barrel. "The Wright brothers didn't invent powered flight. It was Dai jones, see? there's lovely for you"


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Robsta said:


> I find it hard to compare them tbh. Both totally different.


 :thumbup1:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Zorrin said:


> I read that wiki page. It's desperately scraping the bottom of the barrel. "The Wright brothers didn't invent powered flight. It was Dai jones, see? there's lovely for you"


I think Welsh women invented [email protected] though! :whistling:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

latblaster said:


> I think Welsh women invented [email protected] though! :whistling:


Was that to save the poor sheep?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Was that to save the poor sheep?


If welsh like to [email protected] sheep? Then should not every welshmen have perms and curly hair?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> If welsh like to [email protected] sheep? Then should not every welshmen have perms and curly hair?


only around their bellends


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> only around their bellends


Oh i see so thats how they keep so warm during the winter ...


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Do they use welsh men as the actors in Narnia


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

k3z said:


> Whilst this is a funny, strange post, i don't fully agree with the female hormone part.. What about the progesterone derived from the other compounds?
> 
> I know a lot of guys who have built an enviable physique from test alone, not to mention the recovery from test alone is very easy for most


A couple of 19-nor compounds are progestogenic. I'm not denying that men have build enviable physiques from testosterone alone - but not on the 7mg a day they make naturally.

Actually, I've changed my mind. Finding a bodybuilder who uses a gram of test, but has never had a dbol is like finding a heroin addict who's never tried a spliff or eaten a polo mint. Steroids are alterations to the testosterone molecule to enhance or reduce some of its effects. We invented them for a reason. We'd have to be pretty stupid not to use them.

Like the welsh inventors, the test-only pro bodybuilder, i wouldn't be gauche enough to call you out and say "OK, name one". Best runner-up at the 5th Isle of Arrun strongman competition is the bodybuilding equivalent of lava bread. Eating seaweed isn't an invention. Its an act of desperation.

I'm not dissing testosterone. I inject test prop for 6 weeks, four times a year. The older you get, the better test feels. You even get a better sort of drunk on it if you get hammered. But if it didn't exist naturally, chemists wouldn't have ever bothered making it. It would be filed away in the Sandoz archives as a potential anabolic agent that had a poor anabolic / androgenic ratio.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I hate lavabread, as I'm sure you know the Japanese eat alot of seaweed.


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

I used tren years ago and didn't really no much about it at the time, but what I did find out was, it made my physique unbelievable, I mean I didn't know i had muscles were I was getting them, totally striped me down and strenghth was unbelievable, love it


----------

